# Hi - I'm new!



## Kayte (Sep 22, 2008)

My husband (R.Y.A.N) has been asking me to join the list for a looooong time and finally....here I am!

I'm grew up on a very small island in western Canada (Saturna Island to be exact) where my father hunted deer and apparently (though I have only heard stories and seen no pictures) black bears.

I grew up fishing on the ocean and in lakes. It is a huge passion of mine. And this July in North Dakota I went fishing with my husband's father and himself for the first time and it was horribly cute watching his father discover that indeed...I did not require assistance casting. _And_ I caught the only fish on the lake that day, a 2 lb walleye!

I'm new to shooting and I LOVE it! On the same trip we went to the shooting range where Ryan's dad taught me how to shoot a .22 pistol and rifle and a scoped .223 which rocked! They were bugging me telling me I was an Annie Oakley (sp?) or something due to my accuracy. Too funny.

We are heading back to North Dakota in November to go Mule Deer Buck hunting in the unit north of Madora (badlands). As I don't have a rifle yet I will just be going along for a learn and take pictures trip this year. But MAN am I excited. Then back again for Christmas.

We also just got married and are planning to move back to North Dakota in the next couple years. I absolutely love it there. Very much like where I grew up.

Looking forward to getting to know you all better.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Hello, now that your here maybe R Y A N will be nice to everyone oke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Welcome to the site Kate. I live only two houses north of Ryan's dad. Next time your in Jamestown give me a call and I will introduce you to a sniper rifle. We will see what you think is the most fun, an AR15 complete with tactical light, green laser, folding stock, and 30 round clips, or a Remington 700P that will punch a 6 inch target every shot at 500 yards. If you can take the recoil you might want to try a 300 Win Mag that makes 1000 yard doable if you don't flinch.

I'm sure you will be back, so I'm looking forward to actually meeting you both face to face.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Welcome to Nodak Outdoors. You picked an interesting time to join with it being an election year. It's a lot of fun ribbing people on here, don't take anyone very serious though. Enjoy!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Hey Kayte, welcome to the site. It will be fun getting to know you a little bit. RYAN brags you up all the time! :beer:


----------



## Kayte (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome. I will try to reply all in one message.

Ryan is the biggest sweetie in the entire world and most likely is joking with ya' if ya' got a good sense of humor. He's also absolutely brilliant and follows nearly everything newsworthy so I find resistance is futile. So if one is gonna fight em' I hope they know more than a little about the subject.

Oooah.....yes....I would LOVE to learn to shoot a sniper rifle.

Ehhhh...I'm Canadian still so I try not to comment on politics (and have promised Ryan I would stay out of the politics forum). But if you want to know anything about the Canadian government I'm yer gal. And, no, we don't have free healthcare like everyone thinks.

He brags about me? LOL....that's soooo cute! Well, I am pretty damb amazing. HAHAHAHAH


----------

